# The Angled Deck Aircraft Carrier....1955!



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## davparlr (Aug 5, 2017)

There is no doubt the angled flight deck significantly improved operational capability and safety. Thanks to the Brits for the angled deck and steam catapults!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 6, 2017)

They seem to be ahead of the power curve in all things naval!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 6, 2017)

davparlr said:


> Thanks to the Brits for the angled deck and steam catapults!


Not to mention the jump jet, the ski jump carrier, the mirror landing system, and the high speed acoustic torpedo.
Cheers,
Wes


----------

